# Danish cup 12 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Lyngby v FC Kbh.
 12/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  8.00 5.00 1.285 All Bets (19) 
FC Nordsjælland v AaB
 12/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.50 3.50 2.538 All Bets (13) 
Nordvest FC v AC Horsens
 12/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  7.00 4.75 1.30 All Bets (13) 
OB v Brondby
 12/11/2008 19:00 GMT
  2.25 3.40 2.90 All Bets (19)


----------

